# Ironwood doing its thing!



## TRfromMT (Jul 13, 2020)

Some handles done in ironwood from @Az Turnings.

I love how ironwood does it's part if I Ado mine.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 13, 2020)

Wow....those are beautiful!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 13, 2020)

Those are beauties Tony, what finish do you use?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Jul 13, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Those are beauties Tony, what finish do you use?





Tru Oil and elbow grease...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2020)

TRfromMT said:


> Tru Oil and elbow grease...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2020)

Tony, those are suh-weet looking. Nicely done sir....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 13, 2020)

Very nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 13, 2020)

Sweet! Actually, beyond sweet! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 14, 2020)

Beautiful handles,awesome work as usual.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jul 14, 2020)

Very clean, classic, professional looking knives!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Jul 14, 2020)

Very cool looking knives. Nice work. Great photograph as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Jul 14, 2020)

Don Van Dyne said:


> Very clean, classic, professional looking knives!


Just to clarify, I only do the handles. The metal bit in the middle is supplied by the customer...


----------



## Tom Renfrow (Jul 20, 2020)

Great work. They look fantastic.


----------

